# North FLorida Inshore march 6+7



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Anthony and I hit the water this weekend in search for reds. First day we went to St.Aug and had an awesome day catching 25 reds to 30in, one 18in flounder, and a few small trout. We caught most of the reds in the shallows out of schools using Slayer Inc Jig heads and doa paddle tails. It was a great day but a little chilly to start.

Today we ventured in the total opposite direction going north in the sisters area. First spot we found a nice size school of reds right off the bat, but they had a bad case of lock jaw. After the tide changed, they changed their minds and decided to play and and we gladly accepted. We landed 5 reds with two being overslot out of the school. Stayed out till the high tide and ended catch 6 more mid slot mid slot reds on plastics and spinnerbaits. 

It was a great weekend of fishing in some very nice weather.  [smiley=headbang.gif]

Some pics of the bigger reds


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's certainly putting the smack down on them. Way to go.

You're dead on about it being cold. We camped in Ocala NF and it was 29 Sat morning. Brrrrr.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

dang...very nice as always! yall put the smack down [smiley=chuck.gif]


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like I need to start fishing further north!!! Good job!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you guys ever have a bad day? ;D Nice mess of reds, and the flounder bonus sure didn't hurt. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

> Do you guys ever have a bad day? ;D Nice mess of reds, and the flounder bonus sure didn't hurt. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


 Yea we have some bad days mixed in every now and then, but no need to bore you with the details of those days  .


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > Do you guys ever have a bad day? ;D Nice mess of reds, and the flounder bonus sure didn't hurt. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
> 
> 
> Yea we have some bad days mixed in every now and then, but no need to bore you with the details of those days   .


 thats exactly why you havent seen a sat. or sun report from me :-[  ;D


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice feesh.

I need to get out there.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> thats exactly why you havent seen a sat. or sun report from me :-[  ;D


Point taken, and that's exactly the reason you haven't seen any reports from me about all the bass fishing (not catching) I've been doing lately. :-/


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice fishin guys. I was dying to get out this weekend but was too busy. Today however, different story.


----------

